# Pocket Watch Holder



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all.

Thought I would show you this pocket watch holder I bought last week.










Rabbit


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Whats the inside lined with Rabbit, is it soft enough ?

The outside looks hard enough to withstand knocks


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Robert said:


> Whats the inside lined with Rabbit, is it soft enough ?
> 
> The outside looks hard enough to withstand knocks


Hi,

The case is good quality leather and is thick, there is no lining inside. i,ve put a couple in and carried around with me and it seems ok.

Rabbit


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks good







Might well have to get one of those. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, I've fought against saying this for the last two days but I can't hold it in anymore...

Isn't a pocket watch holder called a "pocket"?

Oh what a relief, it's out now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I'm sorry, I've fought against saying this for the last two days but I can't hold it in anymore...
> 
> Isn't a pocket watch holder called a "pocket"?
> 
> Oh what a relief, it's out now.










In a way I suspose it is


----------

